

Which $100 netbooks/laptops/pads are real? - drallison

There are several "announced" machines in the $100 class including the Cherrypal Africa (http://www.cherrypad.com)and the Meng EasyPC E790. Most are linux machines although Android is mentioned as is XP.  Screens and keyboards are fairly limited at this price point. Which of these machines are real? Is there a market? And, if so, what is it?
======
swolchok
cherrypad.com is parked. I think you meant <http://www.cherrypal.com/> .

That said, if someone legit was selling $100 netbooks, I'd definitely buy one.
I do most of my testing on remote servers anyway; all I want out of a netbook
is "an instant-on computing device with network access and a keyboard". I
habitually stalk Newegg and Amazon's netbooks sections, wondering why prices
are still so high above $200.

~~~
drallison
You are right. I meant <http://www.cherrypal.com>. A typo.
<http://www.pricewatch.com> has a few machines in the $120 to $200 range,
usually refurbs.

